# NamesCon - Jan 27-29, 2021 - Are you submitting domains?



## Esdiel (Jan 14, 2021)

*"NamesCon goes Online"*

NamesCon will be holding their second "NamesCon Online" event this Jan 27th-29th (2021). As the name suggests, the event will be held entirely online.

Despite using the .online extension to promote the event, they explicitly say they want to focus on .COMs where the appraised value is 5K+ (and they encourage using GD's free valuation tool for that).

Anybody out there thinking of submitting domains to the auction, or who have done so in the past?


----------



## rlm__ (Jan 14, 2021)

If you're trying to liquidate by selling to other domainers, then go for it, after all, that's the target audience of the conference.  If you're looking for an end-user sale, most likely not worth it unless your domain is domain-industry related. You can always set your reserve price though and as long as they accept it, then I guess you could give it a go. I'd also say that you'll probably find more .CA domainers right here though.


----------



## DomainRecap (Jan 14, 2021)

I might try a couple of 2-letter .CAs with no reserve. What can go wrong?


----------



## Nafti (Jan 14, 2021)

DomainRecap said:
			
		

> I might try a couple of 2-letter .CAs with no reserve. What can go wrong?



Is AskPeter.ca already registered?


----------



## rlm__ (Jan 14, 2021)

DomainRecap said:
			
		

> I might try a couple of 2-letter .CAs with no reserve. What can go wrong?



lol


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jan 14, 2021)

DomainRecap said:
			
		

> I might try a couple of 2-letter .CAs with no reserve. What can go wrong?



I think we all know how that will turn out
https://dn.ca/topic/332/localshop-ca-pushed-to-auction-gd-current-bid-386-ends-nye/

I pushed to auction twice

The first & the last time


Same goes for anything with no reserve


----------



## Esdiel (Jan 14, 2021)

I think [notify]Nafti[/notify] should/could consider submitting one LL.ca, and just make sure to set a reserve you're willing to accept, like [notify]rlm[/notify] and [notify]MapleDots[/notify] already said. 

I probably wouldn't say the same if you only had a single LL, but you have 5, and they are all premium 2-letter words. The fact it's entirely online should also mean there will be a lot more Canadians participating compared to previous years, and definitely more than the NamesCon Europe 2019 conference. Could be interesting to try if you play it right.


----------



## Nafti (Jan 15, 2021)

Esdiel said:
			
		

> I think [notify]Nafti[/notify] should/could consider submitting one LL.ca, and just make sure to set a reserve you're willing to accept, like [notify]rlm[/notify] and [notify]MapleDots[/notify] already said.



I will more than likely submit one and see what happens. I definitely won’t be going the route of what happened to CD. I’m not in a rush to sell any of my 2 letters so we’ll see what happens. 

I really don’t want to sell just one because “The Fab 4” just doesn’t have a nice ring to it like “The Fab 5” does.  If you’re a Basketball fan, many of you know who The Fab 5 were in college basketball. Again, I’m dating myself.


----------



## Spex (Jan 15, 2021)

But the 'Fab 4' are the Beatles, can't get any bigger than them

So if you want to get down to 4 today, I got $56 just burning a hole in my pocket


----------



## Nafti (Jan 15, 2021)

Spex said:
			
		

> But the 'Fab 4' are the Beatles, can't get any bigger than them
> 
> So if you want to get down to 4 today, I got $56 just burning a hole in my pocket



The Beatles didn’t occur to me. I should have thought of that. Clearly I need some “Help”!

That $56 sounds quite tempting......... Wait......  Not so fast, is that CDN or US money? This is a CDN domain forum so no US currency.


----------



## Esdiel (Jan 15, 2021)

Nafti said:
			
		

> I will more than likely submit one and see what happens. I definitely won’t be going the route of what happened to CD. I’m not in a rush to sell any of my 2 letters so we’ll see what happens.
> 
> I really don’t want to sell just one because “The Fab 4” just doesn’t have a nice ring to it like “The Fab 5” does.  If you’re a Basketball fan, many of you know who The Fab 5 were in college basketball. Again, I’m dating myself.




I was just thinking... maybe you should start by submitting your X2.ca first and see what happens. 

Not sure how strict they are with only focusing on .COMs, and you might have a better chance of it being accepted if you submitted some of your LLs with it at the same time, but X2 is almost twice the minimum valuation requirement (and I'm guessing you're willing to set a lower reserve for this one compared to the others):






It's not as great as your LLs but it's still a nice/rare 2 character domain, and it's not just random characters with no meaning either:


----------



## DomainRecap (Jan 15, 2021)

I was thinking of tossing a few short 1-words (with GD valuations in excess of $5K) into the pot (with reserve) just to see what happens, but then I realized that probably none would sell and I have far better uses for my time.

If someone else wants to give it a shot and report back, please do so as I'd be very interested in the results.


----------



## Nafti (Jan 15, 2021)

Esdiel said:
			
		

> I was just thinking... maybe you should start by submitting your X2.ca first and see what happens.
> Not sure how strict they are with only focusing on .COMs, and you might have a better chance of it being accepted if you submitted some of your LLs with it at the same time, but X2 is almost twice the minimum valuation requirement (and I'm guessing you're willing to set a lower reserve for this one compared to the others):



Great post and thanks for the info on X2. I really should do more research on some of mine I guess. When it comes to doing research and looking up names, you are definitely on top of things. Always appreciated. 

I will submit X2 and maybe a couple of LL and 2 or 3 one word .ca’s.

Anyone else going to try it?


----------



## Esdiel (Jan 15, 2021)

I'm going to look into it [notify]Nafti[/notify]. I share the same doubts others have expressed but I have a couple single word domains that come to mind, and it's not like it would take much time to submit them to see what happens ([notify]DomainRecap[/notify]). I "assume" you're not obligated to move forward with the auction by simply submitting them for "consideration" either, but they do make you check off a couple boxes first (re terms and conditions) so I'd have to check to be sure.

So far 83 domains have already been approved and uploaded to GD's auction site. If people are seriously thinking of submitting domains, it's probably in their best interest to do so as soon as possible since bidding has already started for some of the domains. I don't see any .CAs yet but there are a few .NETs, .ORGs, .COs and .IOs. Godaddy valuation tool assesses most of these at 5K+, but some don't even come close. There's also a lot of .COMs that don't come close to 5K either but I'm guessing they had their reasons to accept them. 

Below is a link to the auction. You should see "NamesCon Auction 2021" (if not, you've clicked your way out from that specific auction): https://ca.auctions.godaddy.com/?t=16&event=9


I will also try to find out if many Canadians will be "attending" but the event's main moderators/MCs are both Canadian:


*Christa Taylor, founder of DotTBA*
Christa Taylor is passionate about TLDs and their impact on the internet and has supported over 50 new gTLDs applicants. She has years of experience in the domaining and software industries, and has provided strategic planning and vision to numerous companies, from start-up ventures to primary industries. She is adept in utilizing business intelligence to design strategic initiatives and competitive advantages along with marketing strategies that positively impact the bottom line. Christa also held the role as President and CFO of Poker.com Inc.

*Bill Sweetman, President of Name Ninja*
Bill has extensive experience in the domain aftermarket (or secondary market) of premium domain names, and he’s provided strategic domain name advice to major companies for over 20 years. Bill runs Name Ninja, a boutique domain name acquisition firm that helps global entrepreneurs, startups, and marketers get their dream domain names.

https://namescon.com/news/namescon-online-2021-moderators/


----------



## Spex (Jan 15, 2021)

> Godaddy valuation tool assesses most of these at 5K+, but some don't even come close



Yeah, what a weird criteria to use when they publish names like 'HockeyRoom.com' (to pick just one example) that valuates at just ~$1,500 using GoDaddy's own tool


----------



## Nafti (Jan 16, 2021)

So I submitted around 9 or 10 names just to see. No rush to sell any of them but I did set a couple at low reserve. 

Did anyone else submit any names? 

This place has been quiet today. Everyone good?


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jan 16, 2021)

Nafti said:
			
		

> This place has been quiet today.



HeHe.... that is because I am on holidays...  wink


----------



## FM__ (Jan 17, 2021)

Not submitting names, but attending.


----------



## Esdiel (Jan 20, 2021)

I thought I would remind people how the conference kicks off in a week from now (next Wednesday, Jan 27th). 

It's also *FREE TO ATTEND* this year if it's your first time attending a NamesCon event:


----------

